# jobseekers allowance if I leave my job



## gailey (23 Mar 2007)

I am working nights in a job I hate and I have being looking for another job with normal daytime hours but so far I have not had much luck. ( I have sent off about 20 cvs with one reply of usual keeping on file.) I have always worked and never seeked any social welfare payment before however I am at my wits end trying to keep up this night shift, I have worked for this company for the last 6 years and I am about to crack. I have four school going children so I never get enough sleep and I am strongly considering handing in my notice and then trying even harder to find something else. At the moment I never have enough time or am too exhausted to put much energy into it. Would I  be penalised by not being paid for the nine weeks? I have a mortgage to pay and cannot afford to go for nine weeks without an income. I am desperate to get out of this rat race. I would love to return to college, maybe an evening course but this job starts at 8pm so this is impossible at the moment. Do I have any options?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2007)

gailey said:


> Would I  be penalised by not being paid for the nine weeks?


I think that is at the discretion of the claims officer and you may be able to appeal if your claim is deferred.


----------



## gailey (23 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I think that is at the discretion of the claims officer and you may be able to appeal if your claim is deferred.



So it depends on what humour the claims officer is in on that day!! 
By the way I think I should have said jobseekers benefit and not jobseekers allowance, not that it would make any difference to my question. Has anyone reading this ever being in a similar position and  not penalised?


----------



## tomred1 (23 Mar 2007)

If you could to show the officer that you have sent off the 20 cv's already then it would go to show that you are genuinely seeking work. I would not disallow your claim for any period given your situation and I am a deciding officer.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2007)

gailey said:


> So it depends on what humour the claims officer is in on that day!!


No -  that's not what I said. They presumably take all material facts into consideration when making a decision. As I also said _SW _have an appeals process that applies to most or all payments if you feel that you have not been treated properly.


----------



## Thrifty (23 Mar 2007)

If you've got a mortgage you need to be careful that you are going to be getting enough income in to cover it for a while - the benefit income might not be enough. Have you looked at the maths. the CIC might be able to help you work our your entitlement before you make any big decisions.


----------



## pooky (30 Mar 2007)

tomred1 said:


> If you could to show the officer that you have sent off the 20 cv's already then it would go to show that you are genuinely seeking work. I would not disallow your claim for any period given your situation and I am a deciding officer.


 
Tomred1


----------



## pooky (30 Mar 2007)

*Moderator note: *Post removed



Moving to Ireland from UK


----------

